# My wonderful Wife, Sue passed away



## moosehead (Jul 21, 2021)

Having posted many stories about my adventures with my beautiful wife Sue it is with a devastated heart that I now write that she passed away on Monday, July 12/21. I am so lost. She was...No..Is the love of my life and I only wish that I can be with her soon. She was such a caring, fun person to be with....Loved by all who met her. She was the inspiration for my short tales of adventure. So missed, so loved......


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear this Moose.  Will keep you in my prayers during this awful time.


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2021)

When we're with someone that precious, we wish there was a way to make them live forever.


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh Mooosehead... this is such tragic , sad news...  I can only imagine your pain, and your sense of loss of Sue, the woman you dearly loved.

We'd like to feel we might be a little comfort for you in this deeply hurtful time of your life.. when you're ready..
Would you be willing to share how she died ?

R.I.P Sue...


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 21, 2021)

so sorry to hear this, Moose.


----------



## Jules (Jul 21, 2021)

My thoughts are with you, Moose.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2021)

Wish there were something we could all do to take away your sadness.
Let your angels surround you and calm you.  Some of us have endured what you are feeling now.
It will get easier and you will be with her again.  Right now, Your life is here on Earth!  
Try  to maintain as much normality as you can, (showers, eating right, resting)  You can get through this acute grief!


----------



## Chet (Jul 21, 2021)

Consider yourself lucky to have had her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2021)

My deepest condolences Moose. Sending prayers, comfort, and wishing you strength during this terrible time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## charry (Jul 21, 2021)

Aww, so sorry , to hear your sad news ......


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry for your pain.  Time will ease the sorrow, and let you live with good memories .. .   I know how it feels.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2021)

So very sorry you joined the club.  Wishing you a peaceful heart.


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry for your loss....I well know what you are going thru.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2021)

Sincerest condolences and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2021)

Sending you love and comfort. Hold your memories close to you at this sad time.


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2021)

With heartfelt condolences Moosehead


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry to hear that, Moosehead.  My condolences.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 21, 2021)

Our heartfelt condolences, @moosehead


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 21, 2021)

Moosehead, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## oldman (Jul 21, 2021)

Moose, I’m sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

So very sorry for your grief, and your difficulties now.


----------



## Devi (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Moose. My condolences. Wish I could help take away the sadness, feelings, etc.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

My wonderful Wife, Sue passed away​
moose
brother


You're experiencing the only fear I have left

my thoughts and prayers are so with you

I know you love to write
....and you do it well

Might be good to do

might

I have no idea


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> My wonderful Wife, Sue passed away​
> moose
> brother
> 
> ...


Gary's thoughts echo my own. I bring my sleeping wife the hot drink that she so enjoys waking up to. Seeing her there, so peacefully asleep, I think, don't you dare leave me, not for one second does it occur to me that I might be the one doing the leaving.

My heart aches with your sad loss, we say those vows at our weddings, "until death us do part," but death, that's thousands of years away. It's only when we suddenly find that we really do grow old that we realise the enormity of that death vow. Truly, my prayers are with you, and if you have been asked to live a while longer without the lady who has been your Raison d'être, remember her anniversary not as the day she died but more, her spiritual birthday. Peace be with you. Peace of heart, peace of mind and peace of solace.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2021)

Thinking of you Moosehead.......





I'm so very sorry for your loss.
 Come and see us more often.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Gemma (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 21, 2021)

moosehead said:


> Having posted many stories about my adventures with my beautiful wife Sue it is with a devastated heart that I now write that she passed away on Monday, July 12/21. I am so lost. She was...No..Is the love of my life and I only wish that I can be with her soon. She was such a caring, fun person to be with....Loved by all who met her. She was the inspiration for my short tales of adventure. So missed, so loved......


Sorry for your loss, Moosehead.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh no!   My deepest condolences.

Sending you and yours an abundance of love and light.


----------



## moosehead (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. It is comforting to hear from so many of you and it helps. Sue was a blessing and I miss her so much.
Sue and I always hugged each other and shared many kisses , always walked hand in hand everywhere we went. I am so lost. She was my reason for living....Once again thank you all.....God bless you all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2021)

@moosehead, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.  My heart goes out to you, I know you loved Sue dearly, may she rest peacefully.  Hugs.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Moosehead


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry, Moose.  God has something for her to do in Heaven, so he called her home.  I lost my wife 6 years ago to cancer.  We had been married 45 years.  I still miss her today.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Moose. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 21, 2021)

Moosehead, I Am so very sorry for your loss. I Can't even imagine the pain you are going through. I knew she is watching over you from Heaven.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2021)

Moosehead, you have my deepest condolences!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 21, 2021)

Moosehead, so sorry for your loss. She's watching over you now, a slight breeze brushes by you.
My sincere condolences, Take Care.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear wife.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 21, 2021)

@moosehead   I'm so deeply saddened from the loss of your TRUE LOVE. My heartfelt sympathy is with you through your upcoming grief for your love of your life. She will be with you every second of every day. Her memories will be yours to cherish........TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 21, 2021)

Been there...May God wrap his comforting arms around you in this most difficult of days.


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Moose.
Condolences and prayers of comfort offered up for you during this hard time sir.


----------



## Chris21E (Jul 22, 2021)

She now lives through you, Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Pam (Jul 22, 2021)

So very sorry. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 22, 2021)

May the Lord give you strength and peace during this very difficult time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Moosehead, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved wife, Sue
Please extend my sympathies to rest of your family during this difficult time. I will keep you all in my nightly prayers


----------



## Jennina (Jul 22, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. Most of us know the pain you're going through and yet we feel  there's nothing we can say to ease your pain, but we try anyway.

This helped me a lot when I lost my parents. It may not ease the hurt but it  will help give meaning to your pain.



> "Once, an elderly general practitioner consulted me because of his severe depression. He could not overcome the loss of his wife who had died two years before and whom he had loved above all else. Now, how can I help him? What should I tell him? Well, I refrained from telling him anything but instead confronted him with the question, “What would have happened, Doctor, if you had died first, and your wife would have had to survive you?” “Oh,” he said, “for her this would have been terrible; how she would have suffered!” Whereupon I replied, “You see, Doctor, such a suffering has been spared her, and it was you who have spared her this suffering — to be sure, at the price that now you have to survive and mourn her.” He said no word but shook my hand and calmly left my office. In some way, suffering ceases to be suffering at the moment it finds a meaning, such as the meaning of a sacrifice."




Viktor E. Frankl, Man's Search for Meaning


----------



## katlupe (Jul 22, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Sue. Sending prayers to help you through this time.


----------



## Lara (Jul 22, 2021)

May God surround you with family and friends,
give you strength and comfort during this time,
and help you stay the course until one day you will be together again.
Oh, what a joyous day that will be


----------



## Repondering (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss too, Moose.  Try to look after yourself as you live with this suffering, as a previous member suggested.....eat right, keep up on the logistics......be alive.  The suffering of grief doesn't really have a solution, except to endure it.  Please keep reporting in to the SF community......you're in for a long adjustment, let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Still thinking of you, Moose.....
You added so much to Sue's life.
Take care, now.


----------



## moosehead (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello everyone. Once again much, much thanks for the kind words. All the replies brought tears to my eyes. I'm trying to get through each day and night but it is extremely painful. I cannot believe I will no longer be able to hug my beloved Sue, go for long walks. She passed when she wanted to and I was laying by her side holding her hand telling her how much I love her. She was a courageous, wonderful person loved by all who met her. I'm so hoping to be with her soon. Once again, thanks to all....And to those who have lost loved ones ,God bless and my deepest sympathies to you and families.....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks for your update and heartfelt message, for us today.
Always sending more hopes for you.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2021)




----------

